# RED ALERT - FDA BAN ON ALL NUTRITION SUPPLEMENTS



## mustlivewell (Jul 8, 2011)

This new FDA law will eliminate most natural supplements such as Pro Biotics, aloe vera, natural multivitamins and minerals from store shelves. Natural supplements will be called drugs and you will pay many hundred times over percent mark up for a synthetic version made by Pharmaceutical companies. You may even need a prescription to get probiotics or even vitamin D if this law goes into effect. This is a global attempt my big pharma to take over the natural food industry. Many people will wipe out health food stores and the natural supplement industry. LEARN MOREFDA unleashes end game scheme to outlaw virtually all dietary supplements formulated after 1994GET INFORMED 



 ACTION NOWTO SEND YOUR MESSAGE TO THE FDA CLICK HERE Once there, fill out the form with your name and address, etc., and customize your letter. We have a suggested message for you, but please feel free to add your own comments to the letter. I would love to hear your comments about this.-Please add your thoughts. Todd MillerDietitian


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Just another reason not to trust the government, your doctor, or his magic pills. As a Canadian who literally depends upon the Melaleuca supplements to keep me functioning, given that Melaleuca is a US pharmaceutical company, I will write them; but is there anything else I could do and is this suspected to cross the boarder?Thanks,Mark SpragueSurvivor


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the alert todd. this is an outrage. i definitely will contact them today.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

*IF* you read it says they will begin _enforcing_ it. Not that they will be banning anything. That's a quite leap and a bit sensational, IMHO, to say they will be banning ANYthing.And I think it odd that you JUST joined us to post this???


----------



## mustlivewell (Jul 8, 2011)

From what I understand there is a "comment period". So things are not looking good.Be aware of the term "Codex Alimentarius"The new movement is a result of the commission sponsored by the United Nations and the World Health Organization, and supported by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration wants to BAN all current over the counter sales of herbs, vitamins, amino acids, minerals, and all other supplements. This ban is already in effect in Europe. It is an attempt on global scale.15 April 2010)- From April 2011, European legislation (EC Directive 2004/24/EC) which has already been passed in 2004 will come into force which will effectively mean that ALL Herbal medicines will disappear from the shelves in our High Streets or internet shops within the EU. Freedom of choice in medicine is being taken away. Fears that EU rules on herbal medicines may put patients in danger Read More [URL=http://www.walesonline.co]http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/2011/05/09/fears-that-eu-rules-on-herbal-medicines-may-put-patients-in-danger-91466-28657790/#ixzz1ReuVb0bA[/URL]New EU regulations on herbal medicines come into forceThat citizens would allow their respective governments to cave in to the interests of the pharmaceutical cartel is no laughing matter. Billions of Dollars, Marks, Francs, Yen and Pounds are the prize, handed over at the expense of human suffering and loss of personal freedoms. I urge you NOT to ignore this dire threat. STAND UP and make your VOICE be heard.


----------



## mustlivewell (Jul 8, 2011)

It is well known that the pharmaceutical companys petition the FDA to outlaw the sale of this essential nutrients. A recent attack against vitamins comes from an FDA petition filed by Medicure Pharma, Inc., which has astonishingly asked the FDA to ban the sale of Vitamin B6. Vitamin B6 is a naturally-occurring vitamin, but if a drug company gets FDA approval on Vitamin B6 (with a different name), then that very same drug company can petition the FDA to ban Vitamin B6, claiming it contains their drug! So enforcing is synonymous with banning. Please excuse my first post for being an activist post but this is very important information that will have a negitive effect on public health. Enforcing the sale nutrition products is synonymous with banning in this case.


----------



## iPhoneGamer (Aug 15, 2011)

I support the FDA's efforts to regulate anything we ingest. Supplement manufacturers are "big business" too, and for far too many years now this industry has been able to get away with little or poor research, false claims, and fear-mongering to increase sales.If any supplement is found to be beneficial or indeed simply harmless, the FDA won't interfere with their production. Don't panic people.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Certainly not, especially as how big business never meddles in the market or in the political backrooms. I will $%@*ing panic because the government has never protected us from big business, they are big business. (See how fast oil drillers were allowed back into the Gulf, as only one example.) But thanks for your sarcasm.Mark


----------

